
Jim Carrey urges people to delete their Facebook accounts and dump the stock - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/06/comedian-jim-carrey-delete-your-facebook-account-and-dump-the-stock.html
======
driverdan
I'm not disagreeing with the idea but why does anyone care what Jim Carrey has
to say about Facebook? He's just an actor which isn't a profession that knows
anything about the topic. Keep in mind that he's also an anti-vaxer so he's
not exactly the most rational person.

~~~
brador
He has clout. A fanbase, and money. Thus his words are more impactful then a
regular Joe popping off.

------
RickJWagner
I urge Jim Carrey and every other celebrity to discuss this at length with
their personal circle of friends.

But otherwise shut up about everything political. I'm sick and tired of
hearing celebrity political opinions.

------
dragonwriter
Heh. Over profiting from Russian interference. Which Twitter _also_ did (with
knowledge and ignoring warnings), but Carrey posted about it from his Twitter
account, without mentioning Twitter or plans to leave that platform.

So, either the reason is false, or it's poorly informed.

------
kozikow
What stops Russia from buying Facebook stocks to prevent activist investors
from sending a message?

~~~
dogma1138
Facebook’s market cap is about 10 times the defense budget of Russia that’s
what’s stopping them.

Asymmetric information warfare is cost effective because it’s cheap spending
over half a trillion dollars isn’t something they can afford.

